
Show HN: Lys – Simple HTML Templating for Python - Buetol
https://github.com/mdamien/lys
======
Buetol
Author here, there's already also a very interesting discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/51bk60/lys_simple_h...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/51bk60/lys_simple_html_templating_for_python/)

